
Uber for Software Engineers - JoHawth31
Hello everyone, I built something! :)<p>A common scenario is the following: team leader requests feature A, but feature A requires expertise in X, and no one on the team has expertise in X. Vertlas steps in to provide the X. You can find Vertlas here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vertlas.com<p>Please let me know what you think. Thanks very much!
======
Minor49er
Here's my feedback after checking out this site for a few minutes:

It seems a bit strange to post credit card details at the same time that you
ask a question, especially without needing any sort of an account.

The items on the Pricing page raise up when I hover over them, as if I can
click them to get some more information. But they can't be clicked. I would
expect to see something like an example question and response to know what I'm
really getting, plus hopefully a link to find out even more details since
these are some rather pricey questions. Given the shortness of the responses,
couldn't I just ask the same questions on Stack Overflow or Quora for free and
potentially get even more responses?

Another thing: when posting credit card details, if the card fails, then there
is no response on the page. I tried this with a Visa test card and the loader
just kept loading as if the request was being processed. Meanwhile, my
Developer Tools showed that the request was rejected by the Stripe API.

Finally, I get a ton of CORS errors from Mixpanel when I visit any page.

Given all of this, and despite the assurance on the site that my card would
not be charged, I would feel apprehensive about using this service.

